# Slingshot of The Month - September 2013 - Nominations



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

*Slingshot of The Month - September 2013 - Nominations*

Rules:
*Voting for any given Month is for slingshots posted in The previous month. eg Jan's comp is based on slingshots posted in December*
Only slingshots that are posted on Slingshotforum.com are eligible for nomination. This post can be by The maker or by The recipient in the case of trades and gifts.
You may nominate a Slingshot from any registered member. This includes Vendors and Moderators
You must be a registered and validated member to nominate
*Nominations must include at least 1 picture and a link to the original post*
You may not nominate yourself.
Only 1 nomination per member.
There is absolutely no point in nominating a Slingshot that has already been nominated.

Nominations will be open during The first week of The month
Voting will occur during The second week of The month
1st, 2nd and 3rd place winners will be announced during The third week

A nominations thread as well as a discussion thread will be created each month. Please do not discuss nominations in The nomination thread. Posts of this type will be deleted
People may win consecutive months. If The community thinks they should not win consecutive months then simply do not vote for them

Winners will receive bragging rights and The exalted reputation that comes with such an achievement


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

A pleasure to nominate Dan Ford for his little Cherry Hybrid BB Shooter. http://slingshotforum.com/topic/25639-cherry-hybrid-bb-shooter/


----------



## lexlow (Aug 13, 2012)

hi, i would like to nominate ASH for a piece he did last month, i think it captures the attention to detail he gives to his works. i wont pretend to know about wood, or what exactly this sling is made of, but the more you examine the design the more little deliberate swells and grooves come into vision, simple looking, but made to fit the hand in such a way. and of course, finished off and sanded to perfection. owning a piece made by him already, i can see he keeps to top quality work, standard!










http://slingshotforum.com/gallery/image/13781-jacoba-aug-045/


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

It's my honor to nominate Btoon for this BB Shooter with the palm swells. http://slingshotforum.com/topic/26050-bb-shooter-for-graywolf/. The fit, finish, and feel in the hand are absolutely perfect. I have never had a small frame feel this good to shoot.





















Todd


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

I´d like to nominate "The Art of Weapons" *selfc*ast Aluminum and Oak Slinger.

It is not only a very beautiful Slingshot, i think the fact that the core is selfcast AND he is at a very young age deserves a nomination without a doubt for me!



















http://slingshotforum.com/topic/26035-new-cast-aluminium-and-oak-slingshot-the-art-of-weapons/


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I nominate "MJ's Lilac" by Dayhiker:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/25938-finished-mjs-lilac/?hl=lilac


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

I nominate rock slinger's mesquite
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/26109-another-mesquite/


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

I would like to nominate e~shot's satinwood and purpleheart slingshot. I really like the elegant shape and the combination of woods. Good luck Irfan!

The thread can be found here: http://slingshotforum.com/topic/26113-satinwood-with-purpleheart/


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

Well, I haven't seen a sling with more character than this for a long time.

LostMarbles spalted osage: here


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

I'd like to nominate Master Q's "Intermission".

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/25839-intermission/


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

I would like to nominate this little dream from Q.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/26119-from-the-cork-oak/


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

I will nominate these beauties from AnTrAxX

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/26019-aluminum-target-shooter/


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

It is an awesome pleasure to nominate this incredible work of art by Antraxx. The labor involved in this is incredible! The choice of wood colors and the balance of their use is the sign of a true master! Making this an heirloom master piece!
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/25861-the-gift-20/


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

I would like to nominate "Mr. Bill" by Can-Opener.. Great work..

Original Post is at http://slingshotforum.com/topic/25995-mr-bill/?hl=slingshot


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

I would like to nominate MagicTorches full fork carving , its mine now :banana: and its a stunner ! you can see it here http://slingshotforum.com/topic/25188-suggestion-from-dan-ford/

This thread was started in July but the fork was finished and posted on this thread in August.










look out for my review on this beautiful slingshot


----------



## MissLace (Feb 13, 2013)

I would like to nominate this beautifully hand crafted and unique looking apple fork made by BC-Slinger!

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/26233-unique-apple-fork/


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

MissLace said:


> I would like to nominate this beautifully hand crafted and unique looking apple fork made by BC-Slinger!
> 
> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/26233-unique-apple-fork/


Sorry miss lace, my homie BC made this beauty in September.... Gotta pick from the slings made in August. Ya dig? Sorry BC, you know what's up  next month son!


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

No worries B-Toon i know the drill. Lace more then likely forgot it the month previous.

Cheers
BC-$linger


----------



## Spectre (Jun 13, 2013)

Nominating just one piece is very hard in this forum :banghead: it is truly a great pool of some great artist :cookie:

I have been intrigued by PFS, haven't build one and still don't have the courage (and skill) to shoot one. But I love the simplicity of it. I've seen quite a few deviation/innovation from the Original design, but this one is a first for me. Still had the simplicity of the original design but the artist add something very appealing.... curves baby! curves!! :wub:

Curved PFS by flicks



















Original thread

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/26008-curved-pfs/


----------



## trobbie66 (May 13, 2012)

nice to see so many nattys!!


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

wow! what a group so far!


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

I would like to nominate the ONE AND ONLY TTF shooter that the master Btoon has ever made. Exquisite work. I do not know how to link the original post after trying several attempts. Can anybody help with this ?


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Not a computer wiz but if you go to the original post look at the very top of the page the address up there you just copy that and paste it in your post. You can edit your current post buy clicking on edit at the bottom of the page and add it in. hope this helps


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Is there some reason these are not ready to be voted on?

Did some one forget?


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

This will be a good one...like all the rest. Looking forward to vote and the results.


----------

